# So. Cal Meet Sat. April 5



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone up for a meet Sat. April 5th? 

I noticed No. Cal having one on the same date so I thought maybe we might be willing to have one as well with a lunch break.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

already set
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33546




michaelsil1 said:


> Anyone up for a meet Sat. April 5th?
> 
> I noticed No. Cal having one on the same date so I thought maybe we might be willing to have one as well with a lunch break.


----------

